# Scott voltage FR



## deejaybee_101 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm considering building up a Scott Voltage FR frame and would welcome opinions on positives, negatives and in particular the stiffness of the rear triangle [to sideloads/torsion, rather than suspension action stiffness]

- anyone with thoughts they'd like to share?

regards,

deejaybee


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

i know 7-8 people on those frames by now, and ive never ever heard any of them even mention this might be an issue, so i suspect its plenty stiff for anyone.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

if i was you i would be more worried about the strenghs and weaknesses of the frame, and where its most likley to crack, i heard of and seen a few break at the head tube weld last season in whistler, 
i think they have sorted it out now though, my mates at www.bearbackbiking.com are sponerd by scott, and are running voltages as their park bikes, and they love them.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a '11 FR10 and love it no complaints. '11 frame is made stronger than the '10 from what i have read.


----------



## anthonyblaurent (May 31, 2011)

meSSican said:


> I have a '11 FR10 and love it no complaints. '11 frame is made stronger than the '10 from what i have read.


is it the heat treatment or other process that make 2011 stronger?


----------



## adrenalinefunky (Jul 26, 2012)

*scott voltage frame crack*

I have a 2011 voltage fr 20 and it has just cracked in several places around the headtube, scott have said they are happy to replace it but a friend did the same on his fr30 so I am assuming it is a common problem


----------



## Atomix (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a 2011 Scott Voltage FR 30 with Rock Shox domain RC Dual Crown fork. It's a very good bike for dh trail.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

adrenalinefunky said:


> I have a 2011 voltage fr 20 and it has just cracked in several places around the headtube, scott have said they are happy to replace it but a friend did the same on his fr30 so I am assuming it is a common problem


yes mate,,, they do have a habbit of cracking round the head tube weld


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Never had a problem with my '11 FR10 and seems strong enough even for my at 230#. Bike jumps and rails berms like a beast.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

I've been riding a 2010 Voltage for DH for the last 18 months. Where I ride, there are a lot of babyhead sized loose rocks, and my downtube has numerous dents, chips and gouges. I don't fault the frame for that, it's normal. I Should have put some protection on. Other than that, I have no damage to the frame.

As for frame stiffness, I'm wearing through the paint on the inside of the chainstays from tire rub, if that tells you anything. Everything is tight, it's just not the stiffest rear end out there. I can't say I really notice it when riding, but it certainly flexes.

It also eats DU bushings in the rear eyelet. I'm on my 4th, and I don't really ride that much.

I don't find that it handles repeated square edges hits very well, but for everything else, no complaints.


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

*2011 Scott Voltage FR30*

I haven't had any problems with my frame so far. I've been riding it only this summer but the frame feels sturdy enough. There is a little flex like amish matt said, but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## GORKAMORENO (Aug 10, 2012)

The frame is so sick, it´s so low in the seat area, and it makes it really good for freeriding and pulling some tricks easier than in other frames. Good choice!


----------

